# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اعمدة الصحف الاثنين 27 يناير

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حائط صد
محمود الدرديري ( osono )
الصفوة سبب الكفوة

*لو كان الامر بيدى لإقتلعت (مفهوم الصفوة)من دواخل عُشاق الاحمر الوهاج لانه لم ياتى لنا إلا (بالهوان والضعف وقِلة الحيلة) رغم اننا نمتلك الكثير الذى يُمكن ان نُدافع به عن الكيان العظيم
*حيث اصبحت عبارات(نحن اكبر من الرد عليهم)و(لاتشغلوا انفسكم بمن يُسئ للزعيم)وغيرها من المفردات هى السبب الاساسى فيما وصل إليه الحال فى المريخ
*حيث إعتبر الكثير من جمهور المريخ ان كلمة صفوة تعنى ان (نُدير خدنا الايمن لمن صفعنا على خدنا الايسر)ونقول له سامحك الله وننصرف
*هذا الوضع اغرى الكثير من الاقزام للتطاول على الكيان والمنتسبين له دون اى خطوط حمراء لانهم يعلمون سلفاً ان ردة الفعل ستكون متواضعه كما هو الحال فى مواقف سابقة
*فالصفوية ليست (بالشئ المعيب)لاسمح الله. ولكنها لاتُجدى فى كل مكان وزمان خاصة وإن كان (قانون الغابه)هو المسيطر على الاوضاع
*سادتى عندما يُدمن شخص مثل(اراجوز الدار)التطاول على المريخ على مرأى ومسمع من اهل الاحمر ومجلس إدارته دون ان تكون هنالك وقفة حقيقه فالامر وقتها يحتاج لمراجعة عاجله
*وعندما يُشاهد إعلام الزعيم كل هذا (العبط)ويُمارسوا صمت اهل القبور حفاظاً على العلاقات الشخصيه والصداقات وقتها سيكون الخاسر الوحيد هو الكيان الاحمر
*هذا النكره الذى دخل للإعلام فى غفله من الزمان يسعى لوضع بصمه فى مجاله على حساب الزعيم والإستخفاف به ولكن هيهات ان يصل لمبتغاه
*فالجميع يعلم ان هذا الاراجوز هو ملك التناقض و(التلون)فهو اليوم معك وغداً ضدك حسب ماتقتضيه مصلحته الشخصيه
*فمن قبل هاجم اللاعب هيثم مصطفى ووصفه (بالخائن والهارب)وكاد ان يقول انه افشل لاعب كرة مر على البلاد لمجرد انه إرتدى شعار المريخ العظيم
*لياتى بعد مغادرة هيثم للكشوفات الحمراء ويتحدث عن (مولانا هيثم)والعلاقة القوية التى تجمعهم معدداً مميزات الرجل.متناسياً كل ماتقئ به على صفحات الدار
*مثل هذا المهرج سادتى لا يستحق الإحترام لانه كما (الحرباء)يتلون ويتبدل حسب المواقف.ومايقوم به من (عبث وعبط)سيعود بالدمار على الصحيفة التى يعمل بها قريباً جداً
*واكاد اجزم انه لو كان يعمل فى اى صحيفة اخرى يمتلكها شخص لاتربطه معه سابق معرفه لما سمح له بالكتابة على (جدرانها الخارجيه)ناهيك عن صفحتها الاخيره.ولكنه قدر إخوته ان يتحملوا(عبط شقيقهم)ولهم الاجر والثواب من الله تعالى
*لكننا فى المريخ لسنا مُجبرين على الصبر وتناسى كل مايخرج من قلم هذا الاراجوز لان الكيان الاحمر له وضعه ومكانته وإحترامه الذى يجب ان يجده من الكبير والصغير
*ونعلم تمام العلم ان (التصرفات الصبيانيه)التى يقوم بها على صدر صفحات الدار لن تهز شعره من الجسد الاحمر.ولكن فى نفس الوقت لايمكن ان يرى احد كل هذا العبط ويصمت
*فليواصل المسيرة فى الخط الذى إرتضى ان يسلكه.وسنُمارس حقنا الشرعى فى الدفاع عن المريخ.وسنرى من سيخسر فى نهاية المطاف
*وهنالك مثل دارجى يقول (البيتو) من قزاز ما يفلق الناس بالحجاره .ولكننى اقول له(الطربيزتوا) من قزاز مايفلق الناس بالحجاره واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم...
فى السنتر
*يخوض زعيم الاندية السودانيه مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء اولى مبارياته فى الموسم الجديد لبطولة الدورى الممتاز عندما يُلاقى فريق الرابطه كوستى
*والجميع يذكر المستويات الجميلة والرائعة التى قدمها فريق الرابطه الموسم الماضى وإنتزع بها الإشادة من الجميع
*ومباراة اليوم لن تكون سهله على فريق المريخ الذى يصطدم برغبة الذئاب فى وضع بصمة مبكرة على الدورى الممتاز
*فالجميع يعلم ان البدايات دائماً ماتكون صعبه على اى فريق لذلك اتمنى ان يكون التعامل مع مباراة اليوم مختلفاً من كل النواحى
*اتمنى ان نرى بدايات مبشرة فى إستهلالية هذا الموسم بداية من المدرجات الحمراء التى يجب ان تكون الوقود الحقيقى والزاد للاعبين والجهاز الفنى
*فلانريد ان نرى اى إستعجال للنتيجه او إعتراض على قرارات الجهاز الفنى وترصد اخطاء اللاعبين كما ظل يحدث خلال المواسم السابقه
*نقولها بكل صراحة ووضوح ان جمهور المريخ خلال ماسبق من اعوام قد إفتقد للبوصلة واصبح خصماً على الفريق فى كثير من المواقف وشكلاً ضغطاً إضافياً على اللاعبين والاجهزه الفنيه
*لذلك اتمنى من كل قلبى ان نرى (مدرجات مختلفه)هذا الموسم تضج بالتشجيع والمساندة للاحمر الوهاج دون الإلتفات لاى اشياء اخرى قد تتسبب فى صرفهم عن القيام بالادوار المطلوبه
*لن اتحدث عن الشأن الفنى واتوقع مشاركة فلان وغياب علان فلدينا جهاز فنى وضعنا فيه الثقه وسيكون فى الموعد تماماً باذن الله تعالى
*اتمنى من إعلام المريخ عدم تحميل الامور فوق طاقتها والإنصراف عن تناول موضوع إبعاد كمال دحية من دائرة الكرة وتعيينه كمدير للمعسكرات
*فالسيد عبد الصمد لو كان صاحب هذا القرار كما يُشيع البعض فلا اظنه قد اتى بشئ لم يسبقه عليه احد.بل اعتقد ان الرجل قد مارس سلطاته كرئيس للقطاع الرياضى
*الفتنة نائمة لعن الله من ايقظها.إتركوا إشعال النيران فى الديار الحمراء ولاتحملوا الامور فوق طاقتها حتى لايخسر المريخ كل شئ
اخر الكلام
اللهم احفظ المريخ من ابنائه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مافيش فايدة!

   الاثنين, 26 يناير 2015     

*  تفتتح اليوم بطولة الدوري الممتاز للموسم 2015م وتقدم لكم الصدى كما  عودتكم عدداً ممتازاً وخاصاً عن المنافسة يحوي ملفاً توثيقياً عن كل نادٍ  مشارك في المنافسة هذا العام، بجانب معلومات عن تاريخ المنافسة.
* المعروف إن الهلال متفوق في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة حيث نالها 12 مرة مقابل 7 مرات للمريخ. 
* ويلاحظ إن المريخ يتفوق في منافسة كأس السودان التي نالها 13 مرة مقابل 6 مرات للهلال إحداها هدية من مجدي شمس الدين بدون كورة!
*  بطولة كأس السودان عادة تحسم بالمواجهة المباشرة بين فريقي القمة ولا  تعتمد على نقاط متحصلة من فرق أخرى، وهذا هو سر تفوق المريخ في بطولة  الكأس.
*  أما بطولة الدوري الممتاز فتعتمد على نقاط الفرق الأخرى.. والتي عادة ما  يساند فيها التحكيم فريق الهلال مثلما فعل الحكم معتز عبدالباسط في الدوري  الأخير عندما أثر على نتيجة مبارة الهلال والخرطوم الوطني بعدم احتساب هدف  صحيح لفريق الخرطوم أحرزه محمد موسى في الشوط الثاني وتم استعراض الهدف في  التلفزيون، وقال المحلل إنه لا يرى أي سبب يجعل الحكم معتز لا يحتسب الهدف!  ووقتها كان فريق الخرطوم متقدماً بهدف لمحمد موسى في الشوط الأول.. كما  أشار المحلل إلى عدم احتساب الحكم معتز لركلة جزاء واضحة ارتكبها حارس  الهلال جينارو مع لاعب الخرطوم قلق عندما أمسك قدميه من الخلف ليحرمه من  التسديد في المرمى الخالي وكان يستحق الطرد!!
*  النقاط الثلاث التي حولها معتز من الخرطوم للهلال توجت هذا الأخير ببطولة  الدوري الأخير برصيد 65 نقطة مقابل 64 نقطة للمريخ الذي لم يتعرض لأي خسارة  في المنافسة ومع ذلك حل ثانياً والسبب التحكيم!
*  المريخ أيضاً لم يتعرض للخسارة في الدوري عام 2009م ومع ذلك حل ثانياً على  الرغم من انه تفوق في مباراتي الديربي مع بطل المنافسة الهلال حيث تعادلا  في الدورة الأولى وفاز المريخ في الدورة الثانية بهدف كلتشي!!
*  ونذكر من قبل كيف ساعد التحكيم الهلال في الفوز على جزيرة الفيل بمدني عبر  ركلة جزاء سددها كاريكا وارتدت له من القائمين ولعبها مرة أخرى ليحتسب  الحكم خالد عبدالرحمن هدفاً مخالفاً قانون اللعبة، ليمنح الهلال 3 نقاط غير  شرعية..
*  ونذكر من قبل كيف حرم الحكم بدرالدين عبدالقادر المريخ من الفوز على فريق  التاكا بكسلا عندما لم يحتسب ثلاثة أهداف أحرزها محترف المريخ الزامبي  زكريا سيموكوندا ليحرم بدرالدين المريخ من النقاط..
* وبدر الدين نفسه تقاضى عن احتساب ركلتي جزاء للمريخ أمام النيل بالحصاحيصا في الدوري الأخير ليحرمه من الثلاث نقاط..
*  ونذكر عندما عقد المدرب المصري حسام البدري مؤتمراً صحفياً عقب مباراة  خسرها المريخ أمام أهلي الخرطوم بهدف وكان الحكم المعز أحمد قد صرف ثلاث  ركلات جزاء للمريخ في المباراة، ارتكبت الأولى مع مصعب عمر والثانية مع  باسكال والثالثة مع قلق.. فقال حسام البدري (الآن عرفت لماذا لا يفوز  المريخ ببطولات الدوري في السودان!).. وسافر حسام وقرر عدم الاستمرار في  تدريب المريخ لأنه (مافيش فايدة)! ولكن بعد جهود إدارية تمت إعادة حسام  ليواصل التدريب وقد حقق بطولة الدوري بإرادة الله.. لأنه كان من الصعب  تحقيقها مع أمثال المعز أحمد وظلمه الشنيع للمريخ أمام أهلي الخرطوم!
*  وهناك عشرات الحالات التي منح فيها التحكيم نقاطاً غير شرعية للهلال  وعشرات الحالات التي حرم فيها المريخ من الفوز بأمر التحكيم.. ولذلك كان من  الطبيعي أن يتفوق الهلال في عدد مرات الفوز بالدوري..
*  هذا بخلاف ما ظل يفعله التحكيم في لقاءات القمة بالممتاز منذ تأسيسه،  ويكفي إن الحكام حرموا المريخ من حقه في احتساب ركلات الجزاء منذ تأسيس  المنافسة وحتى اليوم أي على مدى 19 عاماً!!
*  تحكيم مباراة القمة أمس الأول أكد إن سيناريوهات التحكيم ضد المريخ  ستتواصل هذا الموسم وبشكل أكثر شراسة طالما أنها بدأت من قولة تيت!!
*  وأمس كنا قد استعرضنا الحالات الكثيرة التي تجاوزها الحكم صديق الطريفي  لصالح الهلال على الرغم من أن المباراة ليست على بطولة الدوري الممتاز..
* ومعظم الحالات التي تجاوزها صديق الطريفي كانت محاولات تصفية جسدية.. حدثت واحدة مع أوكرا داخل منطقة الجزاء والحكم يتفرج!!.. 
*  وهناك اعتداءات خطيرة من الشغيل كلها سكت عنها الحكم.. بينما كان حريصاً  على إنذار علي جعفر أكثر لاعب تعرض للعنف مع اوكرا وسلمون ومصعب وراجي  وعلاء الدين!!
*  وحتى كاريكا اللاعب الخلوق الفنان لأول مرة نشاهده يتحول إلى ثور في  مستودع الخزف ويتعمد الخشونة الخطرة مع لاعبي المريخ وفوق ذلك الهياج!!
*  قال رمضان إن بلة اعتدى على بوتاكو بدون كرة..!! ولا نريد ن نغالط رمضان،  فقط نطلب منه مراجعة الشريط.. ليرى كيف حاول بوتاكو منع بلة من أخذ الكرة  لتنفيذ المخالفة، وكيف قام بوتاكو بحركة تمثيلة سمجة وكان يستحق إنذراً  بدلاً من توبيخ الحكم لبلة وكاريكا المتشنج.. والسكوت عن الإثيوبي المتعدي  والممثل!!
* وبمناسبة الإثيوبي كم كان مضحكاً أن يشارك في النجومية.. وألم ير من منحه النجومية كم كرة عكسها بلة وراجي من جهة الإثيوبي؟ 
* إن رأيتم الإثيوبي هو نجم المباراة فقرضوا على كدة!!
* هناك الكثيرون يجيدون التلاعب بقطعة العملة وتوجيهها بقذفة قصيرة في الهواء لتكون طرة أو كتابة!!
* بسبب جمال سالم قالوا حسم التعادل بالترجيحية ممنوع!! وفي حال التعادل يتقاسم الفريقان الدرع!
* طيب مش كان مفروض يصعد الكابتنان ويرفعان الدرع معاً.. بدلاً من التعامل مع المريخ وجعله (طُرة) والضحك عليه بقطعة عملة؟!
*  صديق الطريفي مشكلة جديدة للمريخ تضاف لمشاكله مع كورال معتز عبدالباسط  والمعز أحمد وبدرالدين عبدالقادر.. والمهاجر هاشم آدم إلى آخر الجوقة  التابعة لناس صلاح صالح والنجومي الذي وصف إداريي وإعلام المريخ (بالمرضى  والأقزام).. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
(البث والرعاية)أزمة إعلام..!!

اليس من الغريب والعجيب! ان يرمي رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم
الدكتور معتصم جعفر ازمة البث والرعاية المعاشة الان علي وقع انطلاق
بطولة الممتاز علي الاعلام الذي بح صوته وجفت اقلامه تنبيها لإتحاد اثبتت
الازمة الحالية انه فاشل في كل المناحي فنحن كرويا بتنا حدث ولا حرج بفضل
هذا الاتحاد الذي جعل الكرة السودانية (تتنفس دوما تحت الماء)بفضل الاداء
الكارثي لجميع المنتخبات الوطنية في جميع المحافل القارية والاقليمية
التي تشارك فيها من أجل المشاركة فقط دون ان تكون هنالك اشراقة مضيئة في
مسيرتها التي تنتهي دوما بخروجها من الابواب الخلفية عبر مشاركاتها
المتعددة، التي كما قلنا ظلت تخوضها دون ان تجد ادارة واعية ممثلة في
اتحاد رياضي ظل عاجز جميع اعضائه عن احداث اي نقلة حقيقية علي واقع الكرة
السودانية التي فتحت لهم الافاق فبتنا نراهم يتنقلون بين العواصم
الافريقية والعربية دون عابئين بما وصل اليه حال الكرة في السودان خصوصا
ماجري وما سيجري لاحقا لجميع منتخابتنا بمختلف انواعها ان كان منتخب اول
او منتخب اولمبي او حتي علي مستوي الشباب والناشئين فكل هذه المنتخبات
ظلت بعيدة كليا عن النجاحات في كل البطولات المطروحة ورغم هذا ظل الاتحاد
الحالي ممسكا بزمام الكرة السودانية دون ان يفكر قادته ولو مجرد تفكير في
اتاحة الفرصة لغيرهم عسي ولعل ان يكون انفراج الازمات المتلاحقة للكرة
السودانية في اقدام الواردين.
بالامس تناولنا في هذه المساحة أزمة البطولة الدورية المتمثلة في عدم
التوصل لإتفاق مع الجهة الراعية للبطولة وكذلك الفشل الكبير في ايجاد
قناة يشاهد عبرها ابناء الشعب السوداني بمختلف ميولهم الرياضية البطولة
الاولي والكبري في رزنامة الاتحاد السوداني الذي ظل كما يعلم الجميع محلك
سر وعاجز وصانع في نفس الوقت للأزمة الدورية التي يريد رئيس اتحاد الكرة
الصاقها دون اي مقدمات بالاعلام الذي اظنه من اكثر الحادبين علي انجاح
هذه البطولة والدليل اننا ظللنا نتابع الكثير من الزملاء يتناولون (قضية
البث والرعاية) قبل ان تتحول مؤخرا لأزمة وكان هذا التناول قبل فترة
طويلة، وكانت كافية تماما لهذا الاتحاد كي يحسم هذا الملف الذي يريد جعفر
نقل اخفاق اتحاده فيه للاعلام بصورة ليست غريبة علي اتحاد فاشل ادخل
الكرة السودانية في دوامة متلاحقة من الفشل المستمر في كل النواحي
الكروية منها والاستثمارية كذلك.
وهج اخير:
التوصل مع شركة سوداني لإتفاق امر جيد ويصب في مصلحة البطولة بشكل عام،
لكن ما خرج به اجتماع كتلة الممتاز لايبشر ويبدو ان الازمة الحقيقية
ستتحول من البث والرعاية لتدخل في نطاق اخر يهدد البطولة التي انطلقت يوم
امس بالتوقف القسري لان ماخرج به اجتماع اندية البطولة مجتمعة دعا لعدم
اداء اي مباراة ان لم تسلم الاندية متاخراتها المالية السابقة طرف اتحاد
الكرة واقر كذلك بعدم الاخذ بإتفاق الشركة الراعية وهي سوداني مع الاتحاد
لانها تري ان من حقها وجود اطراف تمثلها في التفاوض حول حقوق البث
والرعاية وطالب ايضا ممثلي اندية الممتاز بمقابلة وزير الشباب والرياضة
لشرح الهدف من وراء بيانهم الذي ان طبق فعليا ستكون بطولة الدوري في حالة
ثبات حتي اشعار أخر ولاندري حقا ان نفذت كتلة الممتاز قرارتها مصير
البطولة الدورية التي تقترن كل الاشياء حولها علي وجود ازمة كبري يعترف
بها الجميع عدي اباطرة الاتحادي الرياضي لكرة القدم.
قال معتصم جعفر ان الازمة غير موجودة إلا لدي الاعلام ولا ادري هل
الاعلام هو من تأخر عن سداد مستحقات هذه الاندية او ان الاعلام هو من فشل
فشلا زريعا طوال الاشهر الماضية في ايجاد جهات ترعي البطولة وقنوات تبثها
لا هذا ولا ذاك فالاعلام ظل يلعب دوره بصورة جيدة ويتفاعل بصدق خصوصا مع
الازمة المعاشة بفضل خرمجة اتحاد الفشل في ملف الرعاية والبث اللذان يريد
معتصم جعفر التنصل من تحمل اسقاطاتهما التي تقول ان ملف البث والرعاية
صار ازمة حقيقية ستجعل صيف الكرة السودانية في اوج درجات سخونته هذا
الموسم والدليل علي صدق هذا الحديث ما خرج به بيان كتلة الممتاز.
ندرك ان هنالك امور تحتاج لجهد كبير لكن ما حدث في ملف البث والرعاية
يعتبر أزمة حقيقية ومعاشة وليست في مخيلة الاعلام والاعلامين واعتقد ان
عدم الاعتراف بذلك يمثل ازمة اخري تعيشها الكرة السودانية بفضل ادارة
لاتعترف بعجزها ويخيل اليها انها بقفزها فوق الحقائق الصادمة ستتجاوز
اسقاطتها المتناثرة في محيط الاحداث الرياضية.
قال معتصم جعفر سنعطي الاندية 40%من عائد الرعاية المقدر باربعة الف(
ج)وسنعطيها من عائد البث مانسبته70%ومن بعدها قال سنجلس مع الاندية
لنتحاور ولا ادري فيما الحوار طالما ان كل هذا يقرره دون حتي الجلوس مع
ممثلي هذه الاندية التي من حقها ان تناقش الاتحاد الرياضي حول عوائد
الرعاية والبث التي يحتمي اتحاد الكرة فيها بنظامه الاساسي الذي يبقي
ظالم ومعيب للحد الكبير لهذه الاندية التي يتقاسم معها اتحاد الكرة هذه
العوائد بصورة هاضمة وغير عادلة بالمرة فالاتحاد سيأخذ نسبة60%من عائد
الرعاية اي مايقارب الالفيي جنيه ونصف وسياخذ كذلك نسبة30%من عائد البث
التلفزيوني وهذه النسبة ايضا كبيرة وغير عادلة تماما لهذه الاندية التي
تخاطر ببث مبارياتها غير عابئة بما يصنعه البث التلفزيوني من عزوف علي
مدرجاتها التي تعتمد عليها جل اندية الممتاز عدي قلة من هذه الاندية ورغم
هذا سيتقاسم معها اتحاد الكرة عوائد البث والرعاية وفوق هذا ظل يتأخر
كذلك في سداد حقوق هذه الاندية وعندما تثور يدعي ان الازمة لدي الاعلام.
علي قادة الاتحاد ان ينزلو من ابراجهم العاجية ويستمعو لهذه الاندية
وينصفوها ماليا لان الطريقة التي يقسم بها عوائد الرعاية والبث غير عادلة
ولا تراعي ابدا لوضعية الكثير من الاندية التي تبقي تعاني الامريين لتسير
نشاطها الرياضي.
لم تكن يوما ازمة البث والرعاية اختلاق اعلامي بل كانت ومازالت ازمة
ادارة رياضية فاشلة بإمتياز تدير اتحاد الكرة والكرة السودانية دوما نحو
الاسوأ.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
    بروح رياضية
 عمر عطية
المريخ الجديد والرابطة الطموح 

*يبدأ المريخ مساء اليوم مشواره الدوري الممتاز بإستضافه فريق الرابطة  كوستي بالقلعة الحمراء بعد أن أدي مباراة درع الإستقلال أمام نده الهلال  وظهر بشكل مشرف وطيب وكان علي أعتاب كسب الجولة بعد تقدمه بقذيفة لاعبه  علاء الدين يوسف ..
*ظهر تنظيم الفريق الجيد وتكتيكه العالي وترابط خطوطه خاصة خطي الوسط  والهجوم بينما يحتاج خط الدفاع الي مزيد من العمل ليكتسب المزيد من المنعة  والقوة خاصة اللاعب علي جعفر الذي يؤدي ببطء شديد ويفشل في أدوار مراقبه  مهاجمي الخصم .
*نرجو أن يسعي لاعبو الفريق في مباراة اليوم لتقديم أفضل مالديهم من عطاء  وتميز لكسب أول جولة أداءا ونتيجة وتلافي سلبيات مباراة درع الإستقلال  المتمثلة في ظاهرة ضياع الفرص السهلة وأخطاء الإستلام والتمرير وعدم الضغط  علي حامل الكرة لحظة الفقدان ..
*نتائج معسكري القاهرة والدوحة يجب ان تظهر اليوم وثماره يجب أن تتنزل علي  ارض الواقع أمام الرابطة كوستي والذي يعتبر من أميز فرق الدوري الممتاز  ويضم كوكبة من اللاعبين يملكون الدافع الطموح للظهور بمستوي طيب ومميز ..
*فريق الرابطة كتاب مفتوح للجهاز الفني للأحمر وهو الذي يؤدي بجماعية عند  الإستحواز والأداء الضاغط عند فقدان الكرة ويعتمد علي اللعب السهل  والتمريرات القصيرة والتي جعلته من أميز الفرق في الموسم الماضي ..
*خاض المريخ العام الماضي تجربة مريرة مع هذا الفريق المميز وكان من أسباب  حرمانه من لقب البطولة حينما تعادل معه بإستاد كوستي بهدفين لكل فريق  والذين تسبب فيهما الحارس إيهاب زغبير وحينها ذهبت البطولة الي العرضة شمال  ..
*نرجو أن يستفيد الجهاز الفني من التجربة السابقه بإختيار العناصر الجاهزة  والفاعلة لتقديم أداء جاد ومسئول حتي يظهر المريخ بشكل طيب في مباراته  الأولي بالدوري الممتاز حتي تستمع القاعدة الحمراء بابداعات نجومها والذين  ترجو منهم الكثير في هذا الموسم ..
*الظهور بشكل مميز والفوز علي ذئاب كوستي في مساء اليوم يكون بمثابة فاتحة  شهية لنجوم المريخ في مقبل المباريات لأن تعثر الفريق اليوم لاقدر الله  سيرمي بظلاله السالبة علي قادم جولاته في الدوري الممتاز ..
*مشاركة الأحمر الأفريقية والمضي قدما في مشوار التنافس له علاقة مباشرة  بتحقيق نتائج مميزة في الدوري المحلي مما سيكون له بالغ الأثر برفع الروح  المعنوية لدي اللاعبين وإرتفاع سقف الطموحات لبلوغ مراحل متقدمة ..
*نتوقع أن تتدافع جماهير المريخ من كل مكان صوب ملعب الفريق لمتابعته في  أول ظهور حقيقي في نسخة الممتاز أمام الرابطة كوستي ونرجو أن تقول الجماهير  كلمتها في مباراة اليوم كما ظلت تلعب تلك الأدوار طوال مشاركات الأحمر  المحلية والأفريقية ..
*بلا شك سيلعب الفريق بعناصر مباراة درع الإستقلال وهناك إحتمالات لمشاركة  ايمن سعيد حال شفاءه من الإصابة في مكان النيجيري جابسون وربما يزج المدرب  باحمد الباشا أو العاجي كوفي إذا لم يتأكد شفاء الغاني أوكرا من إصابته في  مباراة القمة الماضية ..
وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

 لدغة عقرب 
 النعمان حسن
الاتحاد والسطو المسلح على درب الكاف والفيفا

وسط غموض وضبابية تتهدد الموسم  الرياضى ومع انطلاقة الموسم فى يومه الاول فلقد اشتعلت الحرب بين الاتحاد  السودانى لكرة القدم وكتلة اندية الدرجة الممتازة لتستاثر الحرب المشتعلة  بينهما خارج الملعب على ما شهدته مباريات الاسبوع الاول ووسط اجواء تتهدد  مصير الاسابيع المقبلة . وتحت كل الاعتبارات فان تصرف الاتحاد السودانى وهو  يتهرب من حضور كتلة الاندية لاجتماعه الذى عقده من خلف ظهر الاندية بل  باخفاء مكان الاجتماع عنه مما اثار شكوك الاندية بان ما تم من اتفاق بين  الاتحاد والسودانى الراعى للدورى لم يحسم القضايا العالقة التى تهم الاندية  والا لما تعمد الاتحاد حسم القضية من خلف ظهر الاندية وباسلوب لايخلوا من  خداعه عن موعد ومكان انعقاد الاجتماع كما ان مصير البث لا زال لغزا تتضارب  حوله كل يوم مواقف الاتحاد واخرها ما اعلنه رئيس الاتحاد الدكتور معتصم  جعفر بان الاتحاد صرف النظر عن منح الحق الحصرى لاى قناة لاستحالة الوصول  لاتفاق مجزى مما زادالموقف تعقيدا.
والموقف الان بنذر بمواجهة حادة م بين تهديد الاتحاد لاندية الممتاز  بالعقاب وبين بيان الاندية المتمسكة بموقفها ان تشرك فى تفاصيل الاتفاق دون  اى ترتيبات سرية من خلف الكواليس وان تمنح الاندية متاخرات حقوقها ليصبع  الطرفان على تقيض .
حقيقة الامر الذى يتعين على طرفى الصراع ان يضعاه فى الاعتبار ان مشكلات  الرعاية والبث تقف خلفها اسباب موضوعية الا ان اصرار الاتحاد على التحكم  والانفراد بقضيتى الرعاية والبث هو سبب تفجير الازمة بلا مبرر . فالاتحاد  ليس له الحق فى ان ينفرد بالامر ولقد ظلت الرعاية والبث عبر التاريخ حق  للاندية ولكن المسالة ومافيها ان عملية سطو مسلح نعرضت له الرعاية والبث  منذ ان استولت الفيفا عليها وسار على دربها الكاف ولتلحق بها بعض الاتحادات  فلقد تمت مصادرة الحق من اهله بعد ان اصبح هم الفيفا و والكاف والاتحاد  المتاجرة بالرعاية والبث بعد ان عرفت هذه المنظمات الطريق لحصد المال الذى  اصبح المحرك الاساسى لهذه المنظمات الرياضية التى عرفت طريق الثراء عبر هذه  هذه الممارسات الاستثمارية الا ان الفيفا بالرغم من ذلك طالبت بتكوين  رابطة دورى المحترفين لتكون هى مسئولة عن شان الدرجة الممتازة الا ان  الاتحاد السودانى لا زال يتهرب من هذه القضية والاندية عاجزة فى ان تفرض ل  ارادتها لتكوين هذه الرابطة حتى تعود الامور لصاحب الحق
. ولعلنى بهذه المناسبة اتساءل هل الاتحادات الاوربية فرض ارادتها على  انديتها الاحترافية لتكون صاحب الحق فى رعاية وقضايا البث الخاصة بالاندية  الاوربية على نفس النمط الذى يسير عليه الاتحاد السودانى, ولعلنى ارجع  واقول ان الهيكل السودانى هو الذى يصادر حق الاندية الاحترافية لان الاتحاد  يفرض تسلطه على اندية الممتاز صاحبة الحق بالتكوين المختل لجمعيته  العمومية التى تتحكم فيها الاف الاندية المحلية عبر وكلاء و ادارات اصبحت  مصدرا لهذه العلة لان الاتحاد يسخرها لقهرالاندية صاحبة الحق بالرغم من  انها لا علاقة لها يالقضايا التى تتعلق بالمشاركات الخارجية والرعاية والبث  غير انها تستفيد منها فى الاسفار والنثريات. لهذا من الطبيعى ان تتواصل  الفوضى التى تتهدد النشاط الرياضى بمواجهات واحتكاكات ماكانت لتحدث لو ان  الاندية الاحترافية هى نفسها المكونة للجمعية العموميةى للاتحاد ووقتها ما  كان للاتحاد ان(يتفرعن) على اصحاب الحق
(ودقى يا مزيكة)


*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*شكرا كسلاوى . يعطيك العافية
*

----------


## سوباوى

*صباح الاجتهاد كسلااااوى ويديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

كيبورد
 الطيب علي فرح 
مين الزول الواقف قدام الكاميرا دا ..!!    
إنتهت مباراة قمة الإستقلال على خير كبير وكثير والحمد لله .. خرجت  الفرقتين ( حبايب ) من أرضية ملعب المباراة الذي شهد عملا فنيا كبيرا جدا  .. سيطر الهلال كالعادة على منطقة الوسط بفضل ثبات وقوة الثنائي نزار حامد  ونصر الدين الشغيل ..الذي كان مثل برج المراقبة تتكسر عنده كل هجمات المريخ  .. كما شكل دخول فيصل موسى والشاب وليد علاء الدين إضافة كبيرة لفرقة  الهلال كانت سببا في حصول الفريق على التعادل وزيادة السيطرة على منطقة  المناورة . في الجانب الآخر أحسن لاعبو المريخ الإنتشار وتنويع اللعب على الاطراف  .. والضغط على الخصم عند فقدان الكرة .. كما ظهر فريق المريخ أكثر سرعة في  الوصول لمنطقة جزاء الهلال بفضل سرعة عناصر الهجوم الأحمر .. قدم بكري  المدينة نفسه بصورة جيدة جدا وكاد أن يسجل في عدد من المناسبات ..  كانت  علة الفريق واضحة جدا في منطقة الوسط .. حيث غاب دور صانع الألعاب والعقل  المفكر .. وعلى المريخ أن يبحث عن هذا اللاعب في الفترة القادمة ..!!
إنتهت المباراة تعادلية .. ونامت الخرطوم هادئة ليلة الأمس .. تعادلت  كفة الفريقين في كل شيء حتى في عدد الفرص الضائعة من الطرفين ..!
فائدة فنية كبيرة خرج بها مدربي الفريقين .. عرف كل فريق عيوبه ومشاكله  في تجربة تنافسية حقيقية .. يحتاج كل فريق لعمل كبير في الفترة القليلة  القادمة .. فقد ابانت مباراة هلال مريخ ( الثقوب ) والعيوب في صفوف كل فريق  ..!!
داخل الإطار : 
على صعيد التنظيم .. فما زالت المعاناة واضحة ومستمرة  .. ولا أدري ماذا  يمكن ان يحرك أهل إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني لتجويد عملهم في تنظيم مباراة  تلعب على شرف مناسبة وطنية مجيدة  أكثر من تواجد مؤسسة رئاسة الجمهورية في  أعلى مستوياتها ممثلة في حضور النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية .. ماهذه  الفوضى التي كانت تحدث امام منصة تسليم الدرع والميداليات للفريقين .. من  أين اتي هؤلاء .. معقولة البلد كلها (VIP ) .. هرج ومرج .. الناس ( تتطاقش )  مع بعض بطريقة مخجلة جدا .. مصوري الصحف ( يتدافرون ) لنيل اللقطة  المناسبة .. كل ( يجازف ) بعد ان لم تضع اللجنة المنظمة أي طريقة لتنظيم  هذا الأمر  .. شاهدنا تسليم الكأسات في مئات البطولات العالمية  التي يؤمها  المئات من الإعلاميين من كل أنحاء  العالم .. ولم نشاهد أبدا مثل هذا  التزاحم والفوضى التي تحدث لدينا ..!!
على صعيد النقل التلفزيوني .. فحدث ولا حرج .. طوال زمن اللقاء كان  هنالك رجل يقف أمام الكاميرا فيغطي جزء كبيرجدا من الصورة .. تحديدا  الكاميرا الموجودة في اعلى نقطة في الملعب .. ولا أدري ألم يلحظ مخرج  المباراة هذا التشويه .. طيب .. ألم يجد المصور الموجود مع الكاميرا شخص  يرسله لذلك الرجل يقول ليه ( عليك الله أقعد ) ..!! بعد نهاية الشوط الاول  .. قلت أن مخرج المباراة والمصور سوف يعمل على علاج هذا الأمر لا محالة  ..  ولكن عند بداية الشوط الثاني ( زولنا ) لسة واااقف (يتلولح) .. ويظهر شبح (  فقرته ) داخل إطار الصورة التي تبث عبر ( سبعة أقمار ) صناعية .. ليثبت  الإخفاق الكبير لمخرج المباراة في تقديم صورة جيدة من هذه الكاميرة التي  تعتبر هي الأهم على الإطلاق  !!

أرضية ملعب إستاد الخرطوم .. هي أول أرضية ( بيجية ) في العالم .. مبروك للسيد حسن عبد السلام هذا الإنجاز الكبير ..!!النقل التلفزيوني عبر قنواتنا المحلية .. (شهرا ما عندنا فيه نفقة) ..  هنالك فرق كبير بين تصوير مباريات كرة القدم وتصوير ( الأعراس ) ..!!حكم المباراة يحتاج لمن يشرح له ( يعني شنو تسلل ) فقد أوقفت صافرته بسبب سوء تقدير مساعده العديد من الكرات الخطرة للفريقين ..!!إنتو الزول ال( وقف ولم يقعد ) دا ما شمش الدين ..؟؟ مين الزول دا ..؟؟
قف : 
سبع أقمار .. والنقل ضائع ..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احذروا الرابطة يا غارزيتو!!


 يخوض المريخ اولي مبارياته في  بطولة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته العشرين بعد فترة اعداد لم تفلح في اكمال  الجاهزية الفنية المطلوبة للاحمر!
المعسكر الذي اقامه المريخ بالعاصمة المصرية ( القاهرة) لم يحقق النجاح المطلوب بعد ان اقتصرت مواجهاته الودية علي منازلة فرق ضعيفة!
امتداد المعسكر الاعدادي بالعاصمة القطرية ( الدوحة) لم يضف جديدا اذ لم  تقدم مواجهة ( شالكا) الالماني الفائدة الفنية للجهاز الفني الا ان كافة  التجارب الاعدادية منحت الاطار الفني فرصة التعرف علي مستويات اللاعبين!
الاعداد الحقيقي للاحمر بدأ بمواجهة ( كمبالا سيتي) اليوغندي باستاد بورتسودان وقد ظهر الفريق بمستوي متوسط!
مباراة قمة درع الاستقلال كشفت عدم معالجة السلبيات التي ظهرت من خلال مواجهة ( كمبالا)!
مشكلة الاحمر تكمن في قلبي دفاعه بتواجد الثنائي ( علي جعفر) و( امير كمال)  وفشلهما في القيام بأداء المهام الموكلة اليهما علي اكمل وجه!
اطراف الاحمر لا تؤدي بالمستوي المطلوب اذ ان تواجد ( بله جابر) علي الطرف  الايمن يضيع علي الفريق كثير من الفرص بسبب فشل اللاعب في ارسال الكرات  المعكوسة بصورة متقنة فهو يسلمها الي مدافعي الخصم بكل سهولة وكذا الحال  بالنسبة لمصعب عمر ( الضعيف) في الجانب الدفاعي!
وسط الاحمر يعتبر افضل خطوط الفريق الا ان الاصرار علي الدفع بالغاني ( اوكرا) البعيد عن الجاهزية يجعل الفريق يؤدي ناقصا!
جاهزية المريخ لمباراة اليوم غير مكتملة مما يجعلنا نحذر جهازه الفني من خطورة ( الرابطة) كوستي!
حقق ممثل كوستي المركز الخامس في منافسة الموسم الماضي وقد اضاف عدد من  اللاعبين المتميزين بجانب تعاقده مع المدير الفني السابق لصقور الجديان  الكابتن ( مبارك سلمان) خلفا لابراهومة الذي غادر الي الدوحة ليعمل بالجهاز  الفني لاحد الفرق السنية القطرية!
( الرابطة) ليس بالفريق السهل مما يجعلنا نطالب باحترامه وعدم الاستهانة به!
حذاري ثم حذاري من التراخي امام ممثل كوستي!
مشهد اول
غاب الباشا عن مباراة قمة درع الاستقلال ونأمل عودته في لقاء اليوم الذي يحتاج الي مجهوداته وخبراته!
الباشا لاعب لا غني عنه باعتباره القائد الذي يعرف كيف يقود زملاءه لتحقيق الانتصارات!
مشهد ثاني
مطلوب من ( بكري المدينة) التخلص من عقدة الانتقال من الهلال وضرورة اثبات الذات!
اذا ادي المدينة بصورة طبيعية فانه يمكن ان يقود فريقه لتحقيق الانتصار وبالمقابل فانه ربما يؤثر سلبا علي زملائه اللاعبين!
ليت الجهاز الفني يتحدث مع المدينة ليبين له اهمية الابتعاد عن ا لضغوط!
مشهد اخير
فجرت كتلة الممتاز ازمة مع انطلاقة الممتاز حينما قررت امس رفض اللعب اعتبارا من الجولة الثانية للمنافسة!
الاندية رفضت تجاهل الاتحاد العام لها بنكوصه عن وعده بحضور الاندية  لاجتماع الامس مع شركة ( سوداني) فجاء ردها قويا وصادما لقادة اتحاد الكرة!
حذرنا مرارا وتكرارا من الطريقة التي يدير بها الاتحاد الكرة ولم يستمع احد لنصحنا!
سيدي وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي متي نستمع لصوتك حتي تعيد الامور الي نصابها؟
لا اجد من الكلمات ما اعبر به عن سعادتي بأستهلال مشواري مع( عالم النجوم) واتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع!
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك التحية الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال.. بطل درع (الاستهبال)!!


* هل فاز الهلال بدرع الاستقلال منفرداً؟
* هل نال لاعبوه ميداليات ذهبية وحصل لاعبو المريخ على ميداليات فضية؟
* الإجابة على السؤالين تكشف مقدار (الاستهبال) الذي مارسه إعلام الهلال في أمر درع الاستقلال.
* الحقيقة تشير إلى أن فريق الهلال حصل على الدرع للستة أشهر الأولى فقط، ولم يناله منفرداً كما زعم إعلامه الضليل!
* خلال الاجتماع التقليدي الذي انعقد قبل يوم من لقاء القمة تم إخطار الناديين بأن نتيجة التعادل لن يليها زمن إضافي ولا ركلات ترجيح، وأنها ستستلزم إجراء قرعة مباشرة لتحديد هوية من النادي الذي سينال الدرع أولاً (لمدة ستة أشهر) ينتقل بعد نهايتها الدرع إلى النادي الآخر!
* في الاجتماع المذكور تم إخطار ممثلي الناديين بأن اللجنة المنظمة للقاء جهزت سبعين ميدالية ذهبية، ليتم توزيعها على لاعبي الفريقين بغض النظر عن النتيجة.
* لا فاز الهلال بدرع الاستقلال كما زعم إعلام الضلال.
* لا نال الميداليات الذهبية منفرداً.
* ولا حصل لاعبو المريخ على ميداليات فضية.
* لذلك كله ضحكنا على الجرأة التي مارسها الإعلام الأزرق بادعائه أن فريقه حصل على الدرع منفرداً، واستغربنا للعناوين الضخمة والمينشيتات العريضة التي برزت في الصحف الزرقاء وصورت الهلال في هيئة البطل الحاصل على الدرع!
* كذلك سخرنا من الكذبة التي روجها مدرب الهلال باتريك أوسيموس من خلال حسابه في (تويتر)، بزعمه أنه فاز بأول ألقابه للموسم الجديد، وحصل مع الهلال على درع (كأس السوبر السوداني)!
* الخواجة ده رايح ليهو كاس؟
* الصورة ذاتها ما كان فيها كأس!
* باتريك يعتقد في ما يبدو أن السودانيين لا يعرفون (توتير)، ولم يطلعوا عليه من قبل، وإلا لما كذب عبره بجرأة تثير الاستغراب!
* أسوأ ما في الأمر أن معلق الفضائية السودانية ساهم بنصيب الأسد في ترويج الأكاذيب التي زعم مختلقوها أن الهلال فاز بالدرع وحصل على الميداليات الذهبية بالقرعة، وأن المريخ نال الميداليات الفضية!
* لم يكلف المذيع المذكور نفسه عناء السؤال عن مصير الدرع حال انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل، ووزع كذبة تضرر منها المريخ، واستفاد منها إعلام الهلال لخداع الرأي العام، وإيهامه بأن الفريق الأزرق احتكر الدرع بالقرعة!
* سيمكث درع كأس الاستقلال في المعبرة لمدة ستة أشهر، وينتقل بعدها إلى قلعة الكؤوس المحمولة جواً ليستقر بجوار كأس الكؤوس الإفريقية (مانديلا) وكؤوس سيكافا الثلاث وكأس دبي الذهبي وكأس ذهب السد وكأس السودان وغيرها من الكؤوس الكبيرة والشهيرة التي حصدها الزعيم!
* كذب إعلام الهلال على الجماهير.
* وكذب البلجيكي باتريك أوسيموس مدرب فريق الهلال على متابعي حسابه في (تويتر)!
* يبدو أن السيرة الذاتية الفقيرة للمدرب البلجيكي كانت وراء الكذبة التي روجها وجلبت له سخرية من علقوا على (الشتلة)، وذكروا للمدرب أن السودان ليس به بطولة لكأس السوبر، وأن الدرع المعني يتعلق بمباراة وحيدة أقيمت على شرف أعياد الاستقلال، مثلما ذكروه بأنه لم يفز بالمباراة، وأن اللقاء انتهى بالتعادل!!
* الرايحة ليهو بطولة يكوسها في (تويتر)!
* باتريك أوسيموس (يغرد) خارج السرب!
* وإعلام الهلال يضحك على نفسه ويحاول خداع جماهير النادي بادعاء أن الهلال فاز بدرع الاستقلال، ووضع مينشيتات عريضة تروج لكذبة لا وجود لها إلا في خيال من ابتدعوها!
* حتى لاعبي الهلال انطلت عليهم الخدعة وصدقوا أنهم فازوا بدرع الاستقلال!!
* أمس قرأنا تصريحاً لقائد فريق الهلال سيف مساوي قال فيه: درع الاستقلال بداية موفقة للفريق!!
* قطب هلالي آخر اسمه محمد الطيب انطلت عليه الخدعة، فصرح في صحيفة الرشيد مهنئاً الأهلة بدرع الاستقلال!
* تغريدة البلجيكي أول وأطرف نكات الموسم الجديد!
آخر الحقائق
* بالأمس فجعنا برحيل الدكتور محمد الطيب نائب رئيس رابطة أطباء المريخ، له الرحمة.
* خدم الراحل المريخ بإخلاص عبر اللجنة الطبية، وظل وفياً له حتى الرمق الأخير.
* أرهق الزميل الصديق أحمد الحاج نفسه في كتابة عمود طويل، خلاصته أن المريخ لم يدفع شيئاً لنادي كمبالا سيتي قبل المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين في بورتسودان!!
* يا أحمد الحاج إنت كنت مغترب؟
* نشرت الصدى تفاصيل الاتفاق الذي أبرمه المريخ مع اللجنة الرياضية بولاية البحر الأحمر كاملاً.
* نص الاتفاق على أن تتحمل الولاية كلفة إحضار النادي اليوغندي من كمبالا وترحيله إلى بورتسودان ودفع قيمة الإقامة للناديين، مع منح كمبالا سيتي مبلغ ثلاثة آلاف دولار كنثرية!
* هل هناك أي جهة زعمت أن المريخ تحمل كلفة استقدام كمبالا سيتي لينفي حديثها أحمد الحاج؟
* ضحكت عندما قرأت خبراً في إحدى الصحف يشير إلى أن باتريك أبدى سعادته بفوز فريقه بدرع الاستقلال!
* نشرت الصحيفة صورة التغريدة التي نشرها بيتر، وكانت الجزئية التي زعم فيها البلجيكي أن فريقه فاز بدرع كأس السوبر الإسباني واضحةً في الصورة، لكنا لم تترجمها!
* الشينة منكورة!
* باتريك أبو القنابل!
* حتى صديقنا وزميلنا الأصغر الزين عثمان الوصيفابي المطبوع صدق أن فريقه فاز بدرع الاستقلال!
* الذي نعرفه يقيناً أن باتريك فاز ببطولة درع (الاستهبال)!!
* نرجح أن تكون (الزرّة) التي تعرض لها المدرب البلجيكي في لقاء القمة سبباً في كذبته على تويتر!
* الخواجة منطط عيونو الكورة كلها!
* يبدو أنه صدق خزعبلات الإعلام الأزرق عن أن مهمة الوصيف سهلة وأن الزعيم فريق ضعيف!
* البلجيكي عرف حاجة!
* تاني أوعى تصدق ناس الرشيد وفطومة ومحمد عبد الماجد.
* ود عبد الماجد كتب صفحة كاملة عن الأطباق الفضائية!
* لو صدقت العقربة كان حول الطبق مع باتريك لقمر (شتل سات)!!
* ولو حدثت الشقلبة كان الكاردينال اشتكى بوتاكو ومكسيم وسيدي بيه وهاليفا للفيفا!
* هسه هاليفا الجابو هنا شنو؟
* أنا عارف.. يمكن جابو باتريك في تويتر!!
* ود عبد الماجد أقر بتفوق الزعيم على الوصيف ووقع في الفخ وصدق أن القرعة منحتهم درع الاستقلال!
* اعترف بأن المريخ كان الأفضل.. ثم كتب زاعماً أن الأرضية حرمت الهلال من الفوز بالخمسة!!
* الدماعة كركروا كردنة من الإمارات قايلين فريقو حا يفوز!
* نفسي ومنى عيني أشوف منظر المنسقة لما بكري انفرد بالقون!
* وأشوف الرشيد لما علاء الدين ضرب مكسيم بيرغر!
* أمس ياسر عائس كتب مقال عن (الرذاذ المتلاشي)!
* الرذاذ المتلاشي ده زي البطولة الوهمية الحققها البلجيكي في الإنترنت!
* ياسر خلينا من الرذاذ المتلاشي وركز لينا على الحرف الحرون!
* علاء فييرا وجابسون سلمون في المحور حاجة تمام!
* بعودة أيمن سعيد واكتمال لياقة أوكراه سيصبح وسط الزعيم أجمل من وسط لندن!
* سيتعين على الباشا وكوفي وراجي ورمضان وأحمد أبكر ومجدي أن يجتهدوا كثيراً ليلعبوا أساسيين.
* آخر خبر: احتياطي الزعيم أفضل من أساسي الوصيف!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
بطاقة كاش أمان المريخية


○   شغلتنا الأحداث المتلاحقة خلال الأيام الماضية ومباراة قمة الإستقلال  وملفي رعاية وبث الممتاز عن تناول حدث في غاية الأهمية يخص نادي المريخ  ويدعم ملفه الإستثماري في خطوة تعتبر رائدة وتأتي كخطوة ثانية عقب مشروع  (2870) والقاضي بتحويل الرصيد من كل الشبكات على الرقم المذكور دعماً  للمريخ.

○  الخطوة الثانية تمثّلت في تدشين (بطاقة المريخ  الإلكترونية) عبر شراكة استراتجية بين نادي المريخ وبنك النيل شركة نازو  للدعاية والإعلان كأوّل بطاقة الكترونية للتعاملات المالية تخصص لنادِ  سوداني.

○  توفّر بطاقة (كاش أمان) ميزة التعاملات المالية اليومية  دون الحوجة لحمل النقود الورقية لأن الخاصية الرئيسية لإستخدام البطاقة  المذكورة هو تقليل عملية استخدام النقود بالمعاملات التجارية والاستعاضه  عنها بالتعامل الالكتروني وبشرح أبسط (محفظة إلكترونية).

○    التعاملات الالكترونية التي توفرها البطاقة كخدمات لعميلها تتمثّل في (شراء  الكهرباء – شراء الرصيد لكل الشبكات – سداد الفواتير -  الشراء عبر نقاط  البيع الثابتة والإلكترونية – التحويلات المالية من وإلى حساب كاش آمان –  التحويل المالي من حساب مصرفي لحساب كاش أمان -  السحب النقدي من رصيد  البطاقة – سهولة اعادة شحن البطاقة).

○  بطاقة كاش أمان بوجه عام تم  تدشينها في (أبريل 2014) بشراكة بين بنك النيل وشركة ريتال تكنولوجي وشركة  الخدمات المصرفية الالكترونية (EBS) وهذا يعني أن البطاقة المعنية أخذت  حظها من التداول والتجريب لأكثر من تسعة أشهر ونالت استحسان ورضاء العميل.

○   وبالتالي فإن خوض المريخ للتجربة سيكون خالياً من المعوقات والسلبيات فقط  يحتاج المشروع لترويج إعلامي مميز وشرح مفصّل لآلية استخدام البطاقة.

○   المشروع نفسه يمثّل مستقبل زاهر جداً للتعامل المالي الإلكتروني خصوصاً  للأفراد الذين لا يملكون حسابات مصرفية لأن بطاقة كاش أمان لا تستوجب حيازة  مستخدميها على حسابات مصرفية.

○  البطاقة متوفّرة حالياً بمقر شركة  نازو بالعمارات شارع (25) خلف مخازن (وان) من الساعة (10 ص – 4 م) وبإستاد  المريخ من (6 م – 10 م) عدا يوم الجمعة وقيمة البطاقة (30) جنيه.

○   في انتظار الصفوة لدعم ناديها عبر جميع القنوات فجمهور المريخ سيكون  الممول الحقيقي للنادي في المستقبل القريب إن أحسن رفد مشروعي (2870) و  (كاش أمان المريخ) بالدعم المطلوب.

ضربة البداية الرسمية

○   يبدأ المريخ مشواره العشرين ببطولة الدوري الممتاز مساء اليوم بالرد كاسل  عندما يستضيف فريق الرابطة كوستي الحصان الأسود لدوري الموسم الماضي.

○   المباراة تعتبر الإختبار الرسمي الأول لمريخ (2015) عقب معسكرين تحضيرين  بالقاهرة والدوحة إضافة لمباراتين وديتين مع كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي والهلال  الخرطوم.

○  لقاء اليوم يفترض أن يشهد التوليفة النهائية التي سيخوض  بها الفرنسي غارزيتو غمار المنافسات الأفريقية والمحلية رغم أننا نعي  تماماً أن ثبات التشكيل يحتاج دوماً لثلاثة أو أربعة تجارب رسمية على أقل  تقدير.

○  شكل المريخ خلال مباراتي كمبالا والهلال يبعث بالإطمئنان  ويدعو للتفاؤل لتقديم موسم استثنائي بعد الإضافات النوعية التي حظي بها  كشفه.

○  ومع ذلك نتمنى أن لا يستهين لاعبو المريخ بقدرات فريق  الرابطة كوستي أحد الفرق التي قدّمت اداءً مميزاً خلال الموسم الماضي وكانت  قاب قوسين أو أدنى من المركز الرابع المؤهّل للمشاركة الأفريقية.

○   فريق الرابطة خاض (ثماني) مباريات اعدادية خلال معسكره بالخرطوم أمام فرق  الممتاز والدرجة الأولى وبعض الفرق الولائية ويقوده المدرّب القدير مبارك  سلمان وضم العديد من النجوم خلال التسجيلات الرئيسية في مقدمتهم (محمد موسى  – أحمد مارتن – محمد حسن – روي قلواك) هذا غير النجم الخطير (حسام نصر  الدين).

○  نشاطر الأستاذ الزميل (حسن محجوب) الأحزان ونبعث إليه  بأحر التعازي في وفاة المغفور لها بإذن الله (والدته) ونسأل الله أن  يتقبلها بواسع رحمته ويسكنها فسيح جناته.

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  يا  استاذ   لكين  الصحفيين  بقو كتار ...هي  وينا زاتا   الكورة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اللعب على الورق
جعفر سليمان
موعد مع الزعيم!

• موعد جديد مع زعيم الكرة السودانية وسفيرها الأوحد ..يتجدد اليوم حينما يطل النجوم في زيهم الأحمر الخلاب منازلين للرابطة كوستي في أولى مواجهات دوري سوداني الممتاز في نستخته العشرين!

• ويستعرض نجوم الأحمر مساء، قوتهم التي أكتسبوها من خلال فترة الإعداد التي بشرت بموسم محتشد بالآمال والطموحات بأن يكون يكون موسما مختلفا بإذن واحد أحد.

• المعطيات تقول أن ذئاب كوستي لن تستطيع أن تعوي بالقلعة الحمراء اليوم، وأن النجوم قادرون على كتم أصواتها، نسبة للفوارق العديدة التي خلقتها فترة الأعداد فشتان بين ما خضع له النجوم وما خضع له منافسيهم.

• كما أن المؤشرات الأولى تحدث عن إستهلال طيب بحول الله تعالى، نظرا للحماس الكبير الذي يحتل كل مساحات العمل بالنادي، بغية إنهاء موسم مكلل بأزهار النجاح!

• الفرنسي غارزيتو ..إتبع نهجا واضحا أساسه الجدية والمثابرة ..وعزز من ثقة اللاعبين بأنفسهم وقدراتهم خلال الفترة الماضية ..وكان هذا باعث الحماس الأول ..ورفع من روح التحدي عند كل اللاعبين فاشتعل التننافس بينهم للظهور ضمن قائمة الأسماء التي سيدفع بها أولا!

• ومن هنا يأتي ترشيحنا للمريخ لتحقيق نتيجة طيبة في مبتدر مباريات الفريق بالنسخة عشرين، وهو ما يعزز فرص المريخ في ضرب الخصوم وتقديم وجبات فنية على أطباق المتعة بإذن الله تعالى.

• ولن تكتمل لوحة البداية إلا بوجود أكبر عدد من الأنصار بمدرجات العشق الأحمر ..فيجب علينا نسيان ما يدور من حولنا عن البث وإزمته ..والرعاية وأزمتها ..وترك كل شئ من أجل المحبوب!

• الحضور إلى الإستاد لمن إستطاع يعني نسج خيوط الفرح منذ البداية ..والتخلي عن اللاعبين وخلو المدرجات من أصوات المحبين، يخنق الحماس ويقلل من فرص الإجادة.

• ولنا أن ندلف بالحديث هنا عن أزمة البث ..فلا جديد يذكر في هذه الأزمة..بل قديم يعاد ..ومشاهد تتكرر بملل مقيت ..دون إستفادة من دروس الماضي، وكأنما الأزمات سياسة معلنة من قبل إتحاد لا يعرف معني الإستفادة من الأخطاء!

• إنطلقت مباريات النسخة (20)، فكانت نفس البدايات، حجب الصورة منذ البداية لعدم التوصل إلى ناقل رسمي للمباريات، وربما يتمدد زمن البحث، في إنتظار القنوات حتى منتصف مباريات القسم الأول، كما يحدث في كل عام دون جديد يحدث تغييرا!

• الدكتور معتصم جعفر يبدو كمن يحارب الهواء بسيف من خشب..فهاهو يقف تقريبا في منطقة معزولة تماما عن الأندية ..وإتحاده ..وكل المنظومة يقاتل ليقول شيئا في فضاء العدم!

• أعلن عن كسر حصرية النقل ..ولم يحدثنا عن القنوات وعروضها ..ولا ندري حتى متى سيظل يتحدث ..!

• عن الرعاية ف(سوداني) لا زالت هي الأم الرؤوم التي ترأف بأبناءها ..ولا تعرف الرفض والوقوف بعيدا كما تفعل الشركات الأخرى التي لا تجازف بالدخول في رعايات لا يستفاد منها مثل رعاية الدوري السوداني الممتاز الذي ينقصه أهم عنصر جذب ..وهو إنتظام البث ..فهل تقدم الشركات على دفق أموالها دون الحصول على المقابل المطلوب ..وهو الأعلان والوصول إلى القطاعات المستهدفة من خلال بث مباريات
البطولة!!

• سوداني شركة تحمل هم الممتاز ..ولكنها تخسر كثيرا في وجود إتحاد الدكتور معتصم الذي أكد فشله الذريع في ملف حسمه يعتبر من أسهل الأمور إن كانت هناك خطط واضحة!

• أحبتي ..لا يعنينا ما يحدث ..وعلينا فقط بالتواجد على مدرجات العشق الأحمر، وأن نتحول مع المريخ جسدا وعينا ..لأن إنتظار البث وإنتظامه يبدو من محالات الإنتظار!

في نقاط

• لازال إعلام الهلال يمارس مراهقة صحفية لم تنته ..ولا زال بعض كتابه يراهنون على سذاجة القاعدة الهلالية فيرسلون لهم ترهات وأوهام ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان!

• على الملأ أعلن عن تقاسم المريخ والهلال لدرع الإستقلال ..ومنحت القرعة الهلال (حظ) الشهور الأولى ..بينما إشترك الفريقين في التوشح بذهب المنافسة!

• ما يكتبه الإعلام الأزرق يستحق أن يدرس كنموذج لأعلام سالب منح فريقه حق التقوقع المحلي لأكثر من ثمانين عاما في إنتظار المستحيل!

• أما من يتفرغون للمريخ والنيل منه ..فهم من يظهرون الهلال ككيان بلا قيمة، فكل إناء بما فيه نضح!

• صديقي محمود الدرديري ..أحييك فقد وضعت المبضع على الجرح تماما، فمن يحاول النيل من المريخ بوضع صور لشخصيات هلامية (اللمبي) يهبل بنفسه أولا ..ولا يقلل من مكانة المريخ!

• وفعلا أراجوز، مع أن ما يقدمه الأراجوز من قيم للأطفال ..تغيب تماما عن مثل ذلك الكاتب الذي لم يغادر محطة (المراهقة) الصحفية!.

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

* الخواجة ده رايح ليهو (كاس ؟)...خت الكاس بين قوسين  يا مزمل ..   
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
في السلك
بابكر سلك
ناس المصران بالغوا!

> فرحة الأهلة بالتعادل منطقية.
> فالفرق الضعيفة لما تتعادل مع الفرق الكبيرة تفرح.
> والفرحة بالتعادل قادت الأهلة للكذب على مدربهم.
> قالوا ليهو ده السوبر السوداني.
> يا إما كمان ما قالوا ليهو.
> والكضاب المدرب.
> والمدرب لما يكون كضاب.
> ببقى ما عندو شيء.
> أسي موش بقولوا ليك فلان ده كضاب ماعندو شيء؟؟
> أيها الناس.
> إذا كان مدرب الهلال شاطر.
> وظهر في شوط المدربين.
> أرجعوا للمباراة.
> في شوط المدربين أضاع المريخ هدف مضمون من جابسون.
> رأسية ربنا ده قدر إنها ما تدخل.
> وأضاع عنكبة هدف في خط المرمى.
> وأنقذ الحبشي الهلال من هدف مضمون في كورة بكري المدينة.
> وبكري قصتو قصة.
> حكايتو حكاية.
> لما خطف الكورة وجرى.
> طبعاً زي ما قلت ليكم ناس السكري اتزنقوا.
> وزنقة السكري حااااارة.
> ما بتتمسك.
> فانبهلوا.
> وجدنا لهم العذر.
> زنقة السكري ما بتتحاش.
> لكن ما شفتوا ناس المصران.
> ناس المصران بالغوا.
> عملوها ظاااااهرة.
> على اليمين العينات المرقت في جرية بكري ديك.
> في الترا لاب ما حصلت.
> عينات أشكال وألوان.
> بالغت يا بكري!.
> فضحت الناس فضيحة.
> أيها الناس.
> ضربة علاء الدين زي ضربة برج التجارة.
> من بعيييييييييييييييييد.
> وزي ما الخواجات علموا لي ضربة برج التجارة ذكرى.
> حقوا ناس كردنة ديل يحتفلوا بذكرى علولو.
> الرابع والعشرين من يناير.
> أيها الناس.
> كيف يكون مدرب الهلال نجح في شوط المدربين.
> والهلال لم يصل مرمى المريخ إلا مرة واحدة عن طريق كورة قالشة من نزار حامد.
> يعني حتى الهدف كان صدفة.
> المهم..
> زمان حموري الصغير بشيل الكورة من النص.
> ويجري على المدافعين.
> كان جروا منو.
> بسكهم بالكورة لما يدخلها.
> الحكاية دي ذكرني ليها بكري أول أمس.
> وقتها كانت الجماهير تهتف لحموري.
> الكشة ضروري يا حموري.
> واليوم نكرر الهتاف.
> الكشة ضروري يا بكوري.
> قلت لي لوزان قالت شنو؟؟؟؟؟
> ناس تفرح بي تعادل لما تكضب.؟؟؟
> الغريبة الزول لو شرب شربوت ما بكضب.
> بفتوا طواااااالي.
> مشاكلو الليها ستة سنين بفتها.
> معقولة شربوت وكضب ؟؟؟؟
> طالبني حليفة ؟؟؟
> المهم..
> نسير بخطى ثابتة نحو الأمام
> وعلى الشفوت يقع عبء النصرة والمناصرة.
> والتحية نلوح بيها أمام رابطة كوستي.
> بروفة تشجيعية للمعارك الأفريقية.
> أيها الناس.
> شندي كيف ؟؟؟
> غايتو يا البص يعمل حادث.
> يا ما تمشوا.
> لكن لحقتوا ختيتوا كراعكم دي في شندي.
> ذكري إحراق إسماعيل باشا ستتكرر.
> ولو يحكمها الكاردينال.
> علولو جاب قونو.
> فضل قون سيدا.
> قون سيدا ده زي.
> جون سينا.
> والتحكيم إلا يطير.
> أهل المك لن يرضوا بالحقارة وبالذات داخل ديارهم.
> جدعة كدوس العالم كلو بتكلم لي أسي بردة فعلها.
> كدوسكم ده إلا تبلعوهوا.
> وين عاد.
> أيها الناس.
> تعازينا للأخ حسن محجوب في وفاة والدته.
> وتعازينا لكل المريخاب في وفاة الدكتور محمد الطيب.
> الرجل الحبوب المحب المحبوب.
> بفقده فقد المريخ كادراً طبياً وإنسانياً وإدارياً عملاقاً.
> اللهم أرحمه رحمة واسعة واجعل الجنة مثواه.
> أيها الناس..
> إن تنصروا الله ينصركم.
> آها..
> نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم.
> كان شفت يا والينا.
> الغاز ما بتخزن لينا.
> وكان قلنا رقد يا والينا.
> ما في زول بثق فينا.
> يعني لو سمعت طرشقة في المدينة يا والينا.
> ما تخاف يا والينا.
> دي أنبوبة غاز طرشقت منينا.

سلك كهربا..
ننساك كيف وما فضل لينا إلا نخزن النفس الطالع ونازل ده
والى لقاء..
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قلم في الساحة
مامون ابوشيبة
اوسيموس الكذاب!

* دهش الوسط الرياضي أمام الهيصة وكرنفالات الفرح والاحتفالات الزرقاء بدرع الاستقلال الذي لم يكسبوه إنما تقاسموه مع المريخ إثر انتهاء المواجهة بين الفريقين بالتعادل، وحسب ما حددته اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة والتي تحاشت الفصل بالترجيحية بسبب جمال سالم طبعاً!
* أما بخصوص الفريق الذي يتسلم الدرع للستة أشهر الأولى عن طريق القرعة، فهذا لا يعني كسب الدرع بالفوز في المباراة.. مع علمنا إن القرعة نفسها كانت موجهة والمريخ ليس (طُرة)!
* طالما تم تحديد اقتسام الدرع في حال انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل.. فقد كان يلزم رفع الدرع على المنصة عبر كابتني الفريقين معاً.. ولكن طالما أن هذا الاتحاد تديره عناصر هلالية معروفة، كان من الطبيعي الضحك على المريخ أولاً في القرعة! ثم الضحك عليه بتسليم الدرع لكابتن الهلال وحده، بغرض رفع معنويات الأزرق التعبان..!
* الهيصة والهيلمانة والفرح والرقيص والزيطة والزمبليطة وتبادل التهانئ بإعتبار فوزهم بالدرع، كان كله كذبة كبرى على الجماهير الزرقاء..
* والتي تبعتها كذبة أخرى بل فضيحة مجلجلة من المدير الفني شبيه المصارعين باتريك اوسيموس.. الذي أطلق تغريدة عبر صفحته على تويتر بالقول إنه حقق أول إنجاز مع الهلال بالفوز بكأس السوبر السوداني!!
* (اوسيموس الكذاب)… عبارة ليست غريبة على شخصي، وأظنها جاءت في فيلم للأساطير الإغريقية أو الرومانية في العصور الوسطى.. ولم أتصور أنها ستصبح حقيقة في العصور الحديثة بكذبة البلجيكي على صفحته في تويتر.. وأخشى أن يضع البلجيكي هذه الكذبة في سيرته الذاتية.. بل أخشى أن تكون سيرته الذاتية نفسها كذبة!!
* بعض الكتاب الزرق حاولوا أن يبرروا (كذبة اوسيموس) على أنها خطأ بسيط..! وأن البلجيكي كان يعتقد إن المباراة على كأس السوبر بين بطلي الدوري والكأس لأنها جاءت في بداية الموسم!!
* معقولة يكون البلجيكي خاض المباراة على أنها مباراة تنافسية على كأس السوبر السوداني؟ وهل يعقل ألا يكون الأخ المثقف المحترم عاطف النور قد أخطر الخواجة بمباراة الدرع الحبية الاحتفالية؟!
* لا تخدعوا الناس أنتم أيضاً بالكذب عليهم دفاعاً عن الخواجة الكذاب.. فهذا الاوسيموس يعلم جيداً إن المباراة كانت حبية احتفالية على شرف عيد الاستقلال.. وإذا رجعنا لتصريحاته الكثيرة عن المباراة خلال الأسابيع الفائتة كان واضحاً إنه يعلم بأن المباراة حبية احتفالية.. بل في إحدى تصريحاته استهان بالمباراة واعتبرها مجرد تجربة إعدادية وقال إنما يهمه هو لقاء الفريق الزنزباري!!
* الخواجة كذاب.. وحاول أن يخدع ويكذب على أهله وأصدقائه ومن يتابعون صفحته في تويتر بالقول إنه حقق أول انجازاته مع الهلال بالفوز بكأس السوبر السوداني!! بعد أن أخذ لقطة مع الدرع ونشرها مع كذبته معتقداً إن السودانيين جهلاء ولن يطلعوا على كذبته في صفحته!!
* وألا يعلم الخواجة إن المباراة انتهت بالتعادل؟.. وألا يعلم إن مباريات السوبر تحسم بالزمن الإضافي وركلات الترجيح؟! وألا يلاحظ إنه تصور مع درع وليس كأساً؟! ثم أين ذهبت تصريحاته عن المباراة (الحبية) خلال الأسابيع الفائتة؟!
* ما حدث من قبل هذا الخواجة كذب وخداع بل فضيحة تجرده تماماً عن الإحترام.. وما لم يعتذر ويصحح المعلومة الكاذبة على صفحته في تويتر ومحاولة سرقته لشرف لم يحققه، سنطلق عليه لقب (اوسيموس الكذاب)!
زمن إضافي
* رغم المانشيتنات الخادعة.. التي توحي بتحقيق بطولة.. لكن بعض الكتاب الزرق اعترفوا من خلال بعض الأسطر بسوء حال فريقهم وهاجموا لاعبيهم.. وإليكم بعض النماذج:
* كتب الرشيد: (وحقيقة شخصياً فجعت في المستوى الذي قدمه بعض لاعبي الهلال.. والأداء المترهل او الفرجة على لاعبي المريخ وهم يغزون مرمانا في شوطها الثاني.
* الشغيل كان عالة على وسط الهلال بتمريراته المقطوعة القاتلة التي ارتدت نحونا في أكثر من هجمة.
* كاريكا من شدة تراخيه وتدني مستواه إنه وجد فرصة انفرادية وعوضاً عن التقدم بها إلى الأمام اذا به يعود إلى الخلف فتختطف منه بسهولة.
* بشه ليس سيئاً وحسب وانما يحتاج أن يكون خارج ال18 واحتياطي للفريق المرابط.
* وبعيداً عن العواطف الهوجاء وليد علاء الدين لم يؤد بالشكل المطلوب لأنه وجد فرص كان يمكن أن يمرر منها تمريرات قاتلة إلا إنه لعبها بشكل مش كويس وأضاع علينا فرص أهداف.
* ولابد أن يعرف النجوم الذين خذلونا إن سياسة العين الحمراء ستكون حاضرة في أي اخفاق مجدداً).
* وكتب معتصم: (بشة وسيدي أثر عليهما الزواج سلباً وكنا نظن العكس.
* الاعتماد على كاريكا في المقدمة الهجومية يعني إن الهلال لن يصل الشباك.
* خلال 90 دقيقة صوب كاريكا في الدقيقة 85 تصويبة واحدة خلال شوطين!
* لاعبو الهلال ظهروا كالأشباح في الشوط الأول ولابد أن هناك خللا ما.
* نزار الذي رفض التجديد للهلال وتمسك بالتفاوض عقب انتهاء المدة يبدو أنه سيخسر الرهان..
* نزار الذي كان لاعب الوسط الأول في الهلال بات الرابع خلف وليد ونيلسون والشغيل.
* اتير بطئ وبات ثغرة في الدفاع).
* وكتبت فاطمة: (لم أتوقع أداء الهلال في مباراة القمة ففضلت الاحتجاب لعدة أسباب من بينها إن الفريق الذي لعب أمام الوصيف لم يكن الهلال الذي كنا شهود عيان على اعداده ومراحل استعداده بدولة الإمارات العربية..
* لم يكن بشة في الموعد ولم نرى سيدي بيه الذي راهنا عليه طوال الموسم الفائت وساندنا قرار بقائه في الهلال).
* كتب خالد عزالدين: (مدرب المريخ لم تظهر له أي بصمة رغم تفوق لاعبي وسط المريخ على لاعبي الهلال مما ادى إلى شكل أفضل للمريخ خصوصاً في الشوط الأول، ولكن جاء ذلك من الحماس ومن ضعف مردود بشه وسيدي بيه، وبالتأكيد فإن المهارة العالية لاوكرا أعطت المريخ شكلاً جمالياً افتقده لمواسم عديدة بجانب التألق اللافت للاعب علاء الدين يوسف الذي أدى واحدة من أجمل مبارياته وكان أفضل لاعبي المريخ إن لم يكن أفضل لاعبي المباراة ولا أدري على أي قياس ذهبت الجائزة للنيجيري سلمون فهدف علاء الدين وحده يرجح كفته دعك من المجهود الوافر في الدفاع والتمرير الجيد وبناء الهجمات.. ونفس الشيء ينطبق على الجائزة التي ذهبت للاثيوبي بوتاكو والذي لا ننكر إنه اجتهد في تقديم مستوى جيد ولكنه لم يكن أفضل لاعبي الهلال ولم يقم بواجبه الأساسي في الدفاع كما ينبغي وأعطى مساحة كبيرة لبلة جابر للتحرك وعكس الكرات، كما تعامل بسلبية مع الكرة التي جاء منها هدف المريخ وهو يغطي بظهره الكرة العكسية.. وبالتأكيد فإن الشغيل بمجهوده الوافر دفاعاً وهجومياً هو أفضل لاعبي الهلال.
*… إن فيصل موسى ووليد وسيدي بيه لا يجيدون المطاردة ولا أداء الأدوار الدفاعية وتكون مشاركتهم على حساب نزار أو نلسون…).
* أما مبارك البلال فقد أشعل النيران عديل في الهلال!!
** نشكر كل الذين جددوا لنا الإشادة بالعدد السنوي الخاص عن الممتاز مؤكدين إنهم يحتفظون به كوثيقة.. وهو كما يعلم الجميع من ابتكارات ومجهود الأستاذ عبدالله التمادي سكرتير التحرير.. كما أننا فخورون بأن بعض الزميلات بدأت تقلد ابتكار التمادي.

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم كتير الحبيب كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مشكور يا حبيب الشعب
*

----------

